# New Zealand exchange with UK 2006



## 95230 (May 1, 2005)

No longer required. Thanks


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Don & Christine. We are in New Zealand from the 17th Jan to the 10th March. We are visiting our daughter and family in Hawera on the North island.
Unfortunately while you are over here in May/June we are also touring Europe so we can't help. Good luck with your quest.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 88841 (May 9, 2005)

*exchange*

Hi Don & Christine. Loved to have been able to do a swap but we are from N.Ireland and going in July and/or Aug for 4/5/ weeks, to N. Zealand. We have a 4/5 birth m'h and is looking to swap. Do you know any m'h friends who may be interested in an Ireland holiday.


----------

